# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  National building code

## nev25

Whats the  Difference between 
N_ational building code_  and _Building Code of Australia_ __________________

----------


## METRIX

National Building Code, do you mean National Construction Code ? 
The NCC covers, building, electrical, plumbing and telecommunication standards, before the NCC was introduced each of these areas was covered separately. 
The BCA covers volume one and two of the NCC, then you have volume three which is the PCA (Plumbing Code of Australia), these volumes contain technical information about the design and construction of  buildings and other structures, it covers things such as structure, energy  efficiency, fire  resistance, access and egress and many other areas. 
Each state in AUS adopts the NCC into their legislation, but they can vary or add to it to suit their own requirements and this becomes the building and Plumbing regulations for that state, therefore what may apply in NSW may not in Vic, but overall the standards are very close.

----------

